# An alle nördlichen Lichter, südlichen Amerikaner, ...



## DIRK SAYS (2. Dezember 2012)

... nächtlichen Wattkopffahrer, Tagfahrer nach NW, Winterpokalverächter, Freunde, Bekannte und zur Not auch Verwandte:

Der 29. Dezember ist dieses Jahr ein guter Termin um sich an der Teufelsmühle küssen zu lassen.

Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Hier was euch erwartet: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmI-8XXciPw"]Besame Abschlusstour 2007 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Triple F (4. Dezember 2012)

Hört sich gut an:
zu 60 % bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (5. Dezember 2012)

Bin denk ich auch dabei...je nach Schneelage mit Zipfelbob oder Bike.


----------



## /dev/random (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich meld mich auch mal an. Hoffentlich mach ich mein Rad in der Zwischenzeit nicht mehr kaputt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Dezember 2012)

Nach dem heutigen Tag bin ich mir auch ganz sicher, dass wir da oben am 29.12. ein wenig Schnee haben werden.


----------



## speedygonzales (7. Dezember 2012)

ihr verrückte Hühner!


----------



## andi1969 (7. Dezember 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Nach dem heutigen Tag bin ich mir auch ganz sicher, dass wir da oben am 29.12. ein wenig Schnee haben werden.


*
....... oder bis dahin gar keinen mehr*


----------



## Triple F (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich erhöhe auf 80 %.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. Dezember 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Ich erhöhe auf 80 %.


----------



## kermit* (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenns nicht vollkommen widerliches Wetter ist, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Dezember 2012)

kermit* schrieb:


> Wenns nicht vollkommen widerliches Wetter ist, bin ich auch dabei.





DIRK SAYS schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Dezember 2012)

Hab keine Protektoren, darf man trotzdem mit (also ohne;-)? und gibt es schon Planungen wg. Uhrzeit, Strecke etc.?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Dezember 2012)

Klar darfst Du mit - das mit den Protektoren ist nur ne Empfehlung.

Wenn klar ist, wer alles mitgeht, können wir die Uhrzeit hier noch ausmachen.

Triple kommt z.B. aus Freiburg. Ich weiß nicht wann er frühestens einigermaßen Schmerzfrei in Bad Herrenalb sein kann.


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich sag jetzt auch mal unverbindlich zu. 



Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Hab keine Protektoren, darf man trotzdem mit (also ohne;-)?


Ich kann dir gerne ein paar Protektoren von mir leihen, zu klein werden die sicher nicht sein.


Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... gibt es schon Planungen wg. Uhrzeit, Strecke etc.?


Was es heisst sich an der Teufelsmühle küssen zu lassen, solltest du wissen, evtl. überlesen?


----------



## Triple F (20. Dezember 2012)

Der Triple startet von 75334 und wird mit dem Bike direkt oder mit dem Auto irgendwo hin kommen. Je nach Strecke und Start kann ich Dobel/Weithäusle oder Hahnenfalzhütte einsteigen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Dezember 2012)

Nach Weihnachten werde ich das Rätsel um die geplante Strecke lösen. Abfahrt für die mit Auto anreisenden wird aber das Skiheim sein, soviel kann ich schon mal verraten.


----------



## iTom (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich sach auch ma unverbindlich zu. Lust habe ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Palatinist (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hebe mal vorsichtig den Finger (Skiheim = Oberes Gaistal?)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ganz hinten im Wald hinter den Skiliften.


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Dezember 2012)

Hat zufällig Jemand noch eine Shimano-Olive zum Bremsleitungskürzen Zuhause rumliegen? Ich hab ganz vergessen die mit zu bestellen.


----------



## andi1969 (23. Dezember 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hat zufällig Jemand noch eine Shimano-Olive zum Bremsleitungskürzen Zuhause rumliegen? Ich hab ganz vergessen die mit zu bestellen.



Ich glaube ich hab noch eine ......meld mich nochmal.


Nee sorry ist doch ins Altmetall gewandert.......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Dezember 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Hat zufällig Jemand noch eine Shimano-Olive zum Bremsleitungskürzen Zuhause rumliegen? Ich hab ganz vergessen die mit zu bestellen.



Hast ne PM.


----------



## Rynn94 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich komme vllt. auch mit.


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal etwas genauer: Ich brauch die Olive und Stützhülse für meine Saint 810, mit messingfarbenem Stift.

_Tante Edith sagt: Shimano Part.-No. ist Y-8H2 98020_

*Edith2: Hab eins bekommen. Dann kann ich die Bremse morgen noch gründlich einbremsen*.


----------



## Trailrider79 (24. Dezember 2012)

stefan: wo gehst du morgen hin zum biken? ich hätte evtl lust auf ne kleine tour

gruß jörg


----------



## Triple F (24. Dezember 2012)

Na, das wird ja ein Wiedersehen . 

Sind die Herren Wooly, Fez und Froschl eigentlich immer noch in ihren ausgehöhlten Baumstämmen auf der Enz unterwegs oder fährt einer von denen wieder Bike?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr am Skiheim.

Falls jemand nicht weiß, wo das ist bitte melden.

Gefahren wird - wie ich es in meinem ersten Post schon angedeutet habe - die klassische Besame Mucho -Runde.

Geht das bei alle klar, die ihre Mitfahrt angekündigt haben?

.................

Und ich wünsche euch und euren Familien schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (24. Dezember 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Ich erhöhe auf 80 %.



99 %

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!


----------



## matou (24. Dezember 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr am Skiheim.
> 
> ...



Jupp, passt!

Fröhliche Weihnachten für Euch und Eure Familien!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Dezember 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> 99 %



Bei 99% fällt mir immer diese eine Szene ein.

[nomedia="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wqEmF8MtIZA"]Builders From Hell - YouTube[/nomedia]

:


----------



## Trailrider79 (25. Dezember 2012)

Am 29. bin ich leider raus, da bin ich schon beim Skifahren, egal ob Wasser oder Schneeski ;-)

Viel Spaß bei eurem Revival!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Don Stefano (25. Dezember 2012)

Trailrider79 schrieb:


> stefan: wo gehst du morgen hin zum biken?


Ohhh. Sorry, habs grad erst gesehen. War mit matou schon mal die strecke für Sa checken.


----------



## Don Stefano (25. Dezember 2012)

Triple F schrieb:


> Sind die Herren Wooly, Fez und Froschl eigentlich immer noch in ihren ausgehöhlten Baumstämmen auf der Enz unterwegs oder fährt einer von denen wieder Bike?


Ja und sie lesen hier auch nicht mehr, da kann man sich ruhig über sie lustig machen.


----------



## matou (25. Dezember 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


>



Das sieht doch gut aus!
Zwar kein T-Shirt-Wetter wie gestern...aber gut.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Dezember 2012)

Und? Wie sind die Bedingungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (25. Dezember 2012)

Plattenweg sind wir nicht gefahren...der dürfte "Land-unter" sein. 
Der Rest war trockener als gedacht, schneefrei mittlerweile sowieso.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2012)

Meinst Du, den Plattenweg sollten wir am Samstag dann auch aus lassen und lieber außen herum fahren?

Alternativ bin ich mit Bogie mal einen Trail runter gefahren, der an einem kleinen Rinnsal entlangführte. Ich glaube, das war gleich nach der Hahnenpfalzhütte. 

Nach dem BM könnten wir dann noch mal ein Stück hoch fahren, wieder zur Hahnenpfalzhütte queren und dann den Rumpelweg runter zum Schiheim.


----------



## Palatinist (26. Dezember 2012)

Bin am Sa dabei - Gruss   Uli


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2012)

Palatinist schrieb:


> Bin am Sa dabei - Gruss   Uli



Super. 

Findest Du den Weg zum Schiheim?


----------



## matou (26. Dezember 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Meinst Du, den Plattenweg sollten wir am Samstag dann auch aus lassen und lieber außen herum fahren?


Sollten wir am Sa spontan entscheiden...evtl wollen sich ja einige die Schlammschlacht geben. 



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Alternativ bin ich mit Bogie mal einen Trail runter gefahren, der an einem kleinen Rinnsal entlangführte. Ich glaube, das war gleich nach der Hahnenpfalzhütte.
> 
> Nach dem BM könnten wir dann noch mal ein Stück hoch fahren, wieder zur Hahnenpfalzhütte queren und dann den Rumpelweg runter zum Schiheim.



Ich dachte das hättest du eh vor...das kenn ich als klassische BM-Runde.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2012)

matou schrieb:


> Ich dachte das hättest du eh vor...das kenn ich als klassische BM-Runde.



Ich bin immer nur Plattenweg und dann am Turm runter gefahren.

Aber das werden wir so machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Palatinist (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke, ich finde das Skiheim wieder. Bis Sa um 10 - Gruss Uli


----------



## Messerharry (27. Dezember 2012)

unverbindliche Anmeldung


----------



## /dev/random (27. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand hier noch Platz im Auto und würde mich mitnehmen?

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Dezember 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier noch Platz im Auto und würde mich mitnehmen?
> 
> Gruß,
> Philipp



Hallo Philipp,

ich leider nicht.

Bei mir im Auto wäre noch ein Platz für Dich, leider auf meinem Radträger aber keiner für Dein Rad.


----------



## kermit* (27. Dezember 2012)

/dev/random schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier noch Platz im Auto und würde mich mitnehmen?
> 
> Gruß,
> Philipp



Von wo denn?


----------



## UdoCorso (28. Dezember 2012)

Plattenweg ist ein einziges  großes Matschloch nicht zu empfehlen durch zufahren war gestern (27.12.) vor Ort


----------



## Eike. (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsche viel Spaß. Mein Enduro braucht erstmal dringend eine Kur, das rechte Schwingenhauptlager wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin raus, hab mir eine ordentliche Erkältung eingefangen - wünsche viel Spaß oder besser guten Rutsch!


----------



## matou (28. Dezember 2012)

Oh, Schade! Gute Besserung!

Aber, lasst uns der Übersicht halber mal durchzählen, dass wir nicht ohne jemanden losfahren oder warten obwohl alle da sind. 

Dirk
Conny
Harry
Stefan
Triple F
Palatinist
/dev/random

...und ich. Steht der Termin noch bei allen?


----------



## Palatinist (28. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei - bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Dezember 2012)

Jawohlja.


----------



## kermit* (28. Dezember 2012)

Das Schöne bei so vielen Leuten ist das gemütliche Tempo 

Bis morgen


----------



## iTom (28. Dezember 2012)

matou schrieb:


> Oh, Schade! Gute Besserung!
> 
> Aber, lasst uns der Übersicht halber mal durchzählen, dass wir nicht ohne jemanden losfahren oder warten obwohl alle da sind.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Dezember 2012)

Bin grad vom Boarden mit meiner Großen zurück, bei mir steht auch alles bestens.


----------



## /dev/random (28. Dezember 2012)

@matou: Termin steht.
 @kermit*: KA West... Ich hab mir aber mittlerweile was organisiert. 

Bis morgen!
Philipp


----------



## matou (28. Dezember 2012)

Ok, gut zu hören.

Stefan, wollen wir dann zusammen fahren?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Dezember 2012)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ... bei mir steht auch alles bestens.



Darauf nicht zu reagieren, ist echt eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Messerharry (28. Dezember 2012)

Abfahrt ca. 0930 in Remchingen, will wer mit?


----------



## Don Stefano (29. Dezember 2012)

matou schrieb:


> Ok, gut zu hören.
> 
> Stefan, wollen wir dann zusammen fahren?


Klar, ich komm um 9:15 zu dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matou (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke an Alle!
War eine sehr schöne Jahresabschluß-Runde heute.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir der Dank an alle, die sich erbarmt haben mit mir heute Radfahren zu gehen, damit ich nicht alleine radeln muss. 

Eine guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr von mir.


----------



## iTom (29. Dezember 2012)

Einen guten Rutsch (hatten wir ja heute schon) wünsche ich Euch und hier noch ein paar Bilder der Jahresabschluss-Tour.



 

 

 

 



Den Rest gibt es im Foddoalbumm


----------



## Triple F (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke, Jungs! 
War ein netter Jahresausklang und wäre klasse, wenn 2013 auch so beginnen würde . Bis bald, Bernd


----------



## Palatinist (29. Dezember 2012)

Danke fürs mitnehmen - allen Mitfahrern ein Schönes Neues Jahr


----------



## /dev/random (29. Dezember 2012)

Mir hat's auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 
Einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes neues Jahr allerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja, war ne schöne Runde!
 @DIRK SAYS: Was muss ich denn nun zwingend an meinem Rad tauschen, damit es fahrbar wird?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Dezember 2012)

@kermit*

Den Vorbau. Falls Du danach den Alten übrig hast, meld Dich. 

Ansonsten rollen nördlich von Karlsruhe etliche dicke Räder durch die Hügel, die super aussehen und nicht all zu hart ran genommen werden. 

Btw @ harry

Ich hab hinten tatsächlich keinen Achter in der Felge, sondern der Mantel ist an einer Stelle aus dem Felgenhorn gerutscht.


----------



## iTom (30. Dezember 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @kermit*
> 
> ...
> Ich hab hinten tatsächlich keinen Achter in der Felge, sondern der Mantel ist an einer Stelle aus dem Felgenhorn gerutscht.



War das Weihnachtsessen wieder schuld?


----------



## matou (31. Dezember 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab hinten tatsächlich keinen Achter in der Felge, sondern der Mantel ist an einer Stelle aus dem Felgenhorn gerutscht.



Dann brauchst du definitiv breitere Felgen...mindestens 35mm.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Dezember 2012)

matou schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du definitiv breitere Felgen...mindestens 35mm.



... oder schmälere Reifen.


----------



## matou (31. Dezember 2012)

Nee, dünnere Reifen gehen garnicht! Damit kann man nicht fahren!


----------



## Don Stefano (31. Dezember 2012)

Besser mal die Reifenmarke wechseln.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab noch nen 2,5er Minion daheim rumliegen. Den schmeiß ich jetzt mal hinten drauf - sollte halten.

Die Leichtbaureifen sind einfach nicht das wahre ...


----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nen 2,5er Minion daheim rumliegen. Den schmeiß ich jetzt mal hinten drauf - sollte halten.
> 
> Die Leichtbaureifen sind einfach nicht das wahre ...



Duenner werden Dirk


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Dezember 2012)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Duenner werden Dirk



Ja, das ist auch ne Alternative.

Wobei, ich könnt auch einfach daheim bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (31. Dezember 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ja, das ist auch ne Alternative.
> 
> Wobei, ich könnt auch einfach daheim bleiben.



Bin ja nicht untätig ......Lauftraining
Guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr


----------



## /dev/random (31. Dezember 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wobei, ich könnt auch einfach daheim bleiben.


Dann wird's aber nix mit mehr als vier bis fünf Touren im Jahr.


----------



## Messerharry (1. Januar 2013)

Dirk, mach einfach genügend Luft in deine Reifen und gut iss!!!
Ich fahr nie unter 2 bar, meist mehr in Richtung 2,3-2,5.
Mir ist noch nie ein Reifen verrutscht      und den Berg komm ich auch runter.

Übrigends: Hab ne 400er Manitou Feder aber nur in 2,00/130mm lang innen 35mm, FOX hat aber glaub nur 32mm


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo Harry, das mit dem Luftdruck hab ich auch schon gesagt bekommen ...

Schade, aber dann kommen wir nicht ins Geschäft. Ich brauch ne Feder mit 35 innen und 145 länge.


----------

